# NH 271 Hayliner Baler



## Alter3579 (May 20, 2010)

Hi everyone - I am new to this board and new to hay (other than buying it for years!) I have the option to buy an NH 271 Hayliner baler. Any thoughts on this machine?

It has been sitting outside since 2008 - covered. Trying to also get an idea of what an appropriate price might be.

The serial number is 4287. Is there any way I can determine what year this baler was made?

Thanks for your help (and hopefully patience with the annoying newbie!)


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have one that dad bought new about 1970. I have loaded a lot of hay on wagons hooked to it. Before we started rolling hay when we depended on the 271 seems like we would have a lot of busted bales.[Probably due to cramming to much hay to fast in the baler and cheap twine] I square bale some just to have some square bales on hand. I haven't had any trouble with the 271. I don't run it as hard as we used to.and I use good twine. If it is going to sit for a while clean out any hay that is in the bale chamber and chute. That will keep things clean. Grease sparingly around the knotters and Do Not Lube the friction disc on the right side of the knotters. If you oil or grease that disc that looks something like a brake rotor it will not tie right. If you can see if the cutter blade on the plunger is in good shape. You can still get parts for these balers. In its day it was a popular baler. If the owners manual is not with it you can order one through a NH dealer you will need one.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I run a 271 NH and 336 John Deere. The 336 is a lot newer but I prefer the old 271NH. In fact I have neighbor that calls the 271 the "man killer" because it makes such nice tight heavy bales. Dad has a 270 which is about the same as the 271 other than the hitch setup. It has been a great baler too. He bought it new in 1963 and still ticks along but has always gotten regular maintenance.

I think I paid around $500 for my 271 at an auction about 4 years ago and have run about 8000 bales through it with only a few shear pins broken and a few tubes of grease. They are a great baler!


----------

